# Happy Birthday Manuel



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 18, 2009)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 11-18-2009:

-Manuel (born in 1963, Age: 46)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Manuel (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## A.J. (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## Michael (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 18, 2009)

Birthday Greetings!


----------



## baron (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Manuel.


----------



## Berean (Nov 18, 2009)

*Happy 46th, Manuel!*


----------

